# AB Focused Forum



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Not trying to advertise but I'm looking for someone very knowledgeable with American Bullies. I'll even include an advertisement for gopitbull.com in goodwill. If the administration staff here would also like to administrate there that is fine.

Like I said looking for someone knowledgeable in the American Bully breed that would be willing to help out with a forum I'm going to start. The forum I'll be starting will be similar to this site in terms of using vBulletin and having similar features. Everything will be high quality, I just need someone to be able to post some basic threads with good information on American Bullies. All the forums or pages I've been too are either dead, dying or posting mixed dogs that look like steroid injected french bulldogs which is really a shame. People need a place to go to when they want to discuss or learn about the real American Bully.

Please send a pm if you can help out, thanks.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Isn't what this place is for???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kingbodie (Jun 9, 2013)

That's all we need . This other so called " bully forums " are dead . No recents post , tips , help, nothing .. They are too busy making money of exotic mutts .. You can count me in .. "If you build it , they'll come "


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Isn't what this place is for???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not many AB owners here compared to APBT owners nor is there much chat about them. I want a place where only AB owners go to discuss only American Bullies because the places left are crap.

Also including American Bullies into a forum called gopitbull seems like it may be asking people to think of them as pitbulls.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Corey209 said:


> Not many AB owners here compared to APBT owners nor is there much chat about them. I want a place where only AB owners go to discuss only American Bullies because the places left are crap.
> 
> Also including American Bullies into a forum called gopitbull seems like it may be asking people to think of them as pitbulls.


There are A LOT of bully owners here and people that know a lot about Bullies and trust me none of the core people here call bullies APBT nor want them called that. 9 times out of 10 it's the Bully owners/breeders falsely advertising their dogs NOT the other way around ESPECIALLY with the frikken UKC papers. Hell I bought my male Slayer off of Craigslist from an "American bully breeder" and he was listed as a blue nose Pitt.....I didnt know ANYTHING about American Bullies until I came right here to this place and they helped me out. Now I know quite a bit and I have made new friends in the bully worlds that know what they are talking about. I love this place and the best part is that it isn't just biased towards one breed. You can come here and learn about lots of breeds of dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> There are A LOT of bully owners here and people that know a lot about Bullies and trust me none of the core people here call bullies APBT nor want them called that. 9 times out of 10 it's the Bully owners/breeders falsely advertising their dogs NOT the other way around ESPECIALLY with the frikken UKC papers. Hell I bought my male Slayer off of Craigslist from an "American bully breeder" and he was listed as a blue nose Pitt.....I didnt know ANYTHING about American Bullies until I came right here to this place and they helped me out. Now I know quite a bit and I have made new friends in the bully worlds that know what they are talking about. I love this place and the best part is that it isn't just biased towards one breed. You can come here and learn about lots of breeds of dogs.


The core people here aren't the people that matter most, the community is. The community are the people who think Exotic Bullies are normal or that they're pitbulls. Instead of having everyone coming to a pitbull forum and having to explain to them the difference I think an American Bully forum would work out a lot better to spread knowledge.

The majority of posters I've seen here during my stay either own mixes or real apbt's. There are bully owners don't get me wrong but you don't see as much here.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> There are A LOT of bully owners here and people that know a lot about Bullies and trust me none of the core people here call bullies APBT nor want them called that. 9 times out of 10 it's the Bully owners/breeders falsely advertising their dogs NOT the other way around ESPECIALLY with the frikken UKC papers. Hell I bought my male Slayer off of Craigslist from an "American bully breeder" and he was listed as a blue nose Pitt.....I didnt know ANYTHING about American Bullies until I came right here to this place and they helped me out. Now I know quite a bit and I have made new friends in the bully worlds that know what they are talking about. I love this place and the best part is that it isn't just biased towards one breed. You can come here and learn about lots of breeds of dogs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:goodpost:

Exactly what she said. I have an AmBully mix. I like this forum just fine and have learned and taught plenty on here. 
If it ain't broke, don't fix it. js


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Well I'm not here to argue about it so if a mod/admin feels my post should be deleted so be it.

All I want is someone knowledgeable to contact me, support it or not I will make the forum.


Having bullies101 in a pitbull focused forum in the knowledge section isn't the ideal area for bully owners in my opinion.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Corey209 said:


> The core people here aren't the people that matter most, the community is. The community are the people who think Exotic Bullies are normal or that they're pitbulls. Instead of having everyone coming to a pitbull forum and having to explain to them the difference I think an American Bully forum would work out a lot better to spread knowledge.
> 
> The majority of posters I've seen here during my stay either own mixes or real apbt's. There are bully owners don't get me wrong but you don't see as much here.


Bs. I'm here everyday. I post ALL the time. I have 7 bullies, I know quite a bit about them. I put all of my posts in the general section as do lots of the bully owners. Just because they don't name their post "look I have a bully" doesn't mean they aren't here and aren't sharing. The majority of people here think Exotics are jokes. End of story.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Bs. I'm here everyday. I post ALL the time. I have 7 bullies, I know quite a bit about them. I put all of my posts in the general section as do lots of the bully owners. Just because they don't name their post "look I have a bully" doesn't mean they aren't here and aren't sharing. The majority of people here think Exotics are jokes. End of story.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


One person doesn't count for thousands.

Not many recent posters know what their dog really even is. "the dad was a razor's edge and the mom was a blue nose" I've seen that multiple times whatever way it may have put but they never have papers which like I said would be considered a mix. The real knowledge here is about true APBT's not bullies, no one here seems to care about current Bully confirmation or standards, they have their own standards of a Bully. Whenever questions are asked about bullies all I ever really see are the APBT owners sharing the information they do know.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Corey209 said:


> One person doesn't count for thousands.
> 
> Not many recent posters know what their dog really even is. "the dad was a razor's edge and the mom was a blue nose" I've seen that multiple times whatever way it may have put but they never have papers which like I said would be considered a mix. The real knowledge here is about true APBT's not bullies, no one here seems to care about current Bully confirmation or standards, they have their own standards of a Bully.


You've already got your mind made up so whatever. I'm not even close to the only one. There were people here when I started that helped me out A LOT. Just as they try to help all of these people that come in and don't know their ass from a hole in the ground. Your gonna see those posts time after time day after day and everytime we help somebody learn its a good feeling. Do you really think if you open a forum for the Am Bully your going to be helping anybody when the majority as you say have no fucking clue what that is?? They think they have "pit bulls" so of course they come to the "pit bull" forum to learn. Good luck with your venture.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> You've already got your mind made up so whatever. I'm not even close to the only one. There were people here when I started that helped me out A LOT. Just as they try to help all of these people that come in and don't know their ass from a hole in the ground. Your gonna see those posts time after time day after day and everytime we help somebody learn its a good feeling. Do you really think if you open a forum for the Am Bully your going to be helping anybody when the majority as you say have no fucking clue what that is?? They think they have "pit bulls" so of course they come to the "pit bull" forum to learn. Good luck with your venture.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Keywords and advertising on the main Bully pages. There is good information here obviously, but I feel like there should be an AmBully forum specific for a misunderstood breed.

I'm asking for knowledgeable people so I do not run into any problems and people will be able to learn.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If the uneducated thinks they have an APBT, what makes you think they are going to seek out an AmBully forum?


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> If the uneducated thinks they have an APBT, what makes you think they are going to seek out an AmBully forum?


I'm going to advertise on every website that has dog sales and most of the social networking pages. Both of those have large communities.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

So, the people that come on here and argue for 3-5 posts per thread that their dogs are APBTs, before they finally learn they are not, are going to jump on your band wagon because you advertise? 
Good luck.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> So, the people that come on here and argue for 3-5 posts per thread that their dogs are APBTs, before they finally learn they are not, are going to jump on your band wagon because you advertise?
> Good luck.


Like I said I'm going to make the forum, I just want some help from knowledgeable people with information.


----------



## Kingbodie (Jun 9, 2013)

This is a good forum for dog lovers , I'm down with a bully forum with a pitbull 101 section . Corey , Create the forum , you got my support, and I know the bully community will follow


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you been in the bullies 101 subforum?

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BeccaNBlaze (Jul 2, 2013)

*would love to know more!*

Hello, new to the site and new to bully ownership. I would like to introduce myself and learn as much as possible about the breed for the sake of our new dog.
My name is Becca and my girl's name is Blaze. She is a beautiful 1 year old Blue and white Bully, very loyal and friendly with other dogs and children of all ages. She is without a doubt the sweetest dog I have ever owned. With that being said, our "situation" with Blaze is a little unique and I need all the input I can get from those of you who know the breed well and have some experience in this matter.

We recieved Blaze from a family member, we were told they had to get rid of her due to housing issues. We were already looking into getting a bully type dog for our family and since she was housebroken and good with kids we agreed to take her. We had seen pictures of her, and all seemed to be going as planned, then on the day we went to pick her up I noticed that her nipples were quite large and pendulous, and her vulva seemed swollen. I was told she was going into heat and I really didn't think anything of it at the time. I know, that was my own stupidity, hindsight is 20/20, blah blah, too late for that advice, lol.

We got her home this past Friday and the weekend went great, she is a wonderful dog. But as I was bathing her on Sunday I noticed that her abdomen was quite swollen, more so than the day before, and she had some crusty stuff on 2 of her nipples. I cleaned them off and squeezed them and milk came out. Now, I am no rocket scientist, but by this time I was getting a pretty clear picture of what was going on with our new dog, lol.

Now, because I am a registered nurse I decided to investigate things a little further calling the vet, as she already has an appointment with them on Friday of this week. I checked her temp, just to make sure that she wasn't in any danger of going into immediate labor and it was 100.4, she still had an appetite and was playing with her rope, I figured it was safe to wait a few hours before spending any extra money for an emergency visit. I had her lay on her back and I rubbed her belly a bit to see if I could stimulate any movement from a pup, which I did. It wasn't strong, but I felt some rippling and a few small kicks in several places along her sides and lower abdomen. Next I checked to see if I could find any heartbeats with my stethoscope, and sure enough I found 3 faint rapid heartbeats, much faster than mom's. I called the vet and they asked several questions which I answered and they seemed satisfied that she isn't in any immediate danger of labor, so we have decided to wait for her appointment on Friday to have this investiged further with ultrasound/xrays.

We do know from making several phone calls to the previous owners that the father of the litter is also a bully and the litter is purebred. I am a little peeved at them for pulling this crap, turns out they had planned the breeding and they knew she was pregnant when they sent her with me, but they had to move and couldn't take her with them. They didn't want her to end up in a shelter and they knew that I would give her a loving home and vet care, so they just decided not to tell me! I would have taken her in regardless, she is a wonderful dog and was in need of a home, but damn they could have told me so I could be prepared and have her checked out by a vet right away!

I have had her previous vet records sent to the new vet and they assure me she is healthy and able to carry this litter and she is UTD on shots, heartworm preventive, and was tested for brucellosis 4 months ago.
I have no plans to abort the litter, the pedigree of the mom and dad have champion bloodlines and the temperment of both dogs is very good, as is the health of both sides, so there is no point in aborting. These pups will be a compliment to the breed and there is no harm in letting her have a litter before I get her spayed. So now I need to learn as much as possible as soon as possible, I have helped deliver a few litters of pups and kittens before, but I am wanting to know as much as I can before the big day comes!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeccaNBlaze said:


> Hello, new to the site and new to bully ownership. I would like to introduce myself and learn as much as possible about the breed for the sake of our new dog.
> My name is Becca and my girl's name is Blaze. She is a beautiful 1 year old Blue and white Bully, very loyal and friendly with other dogs and children of all ages. She is without a doubt the sweetest dog I have ever owned. With that being said, our "situation" with Blaze is a little unique and I need all the input I can get from those of you who know the breed well and have some experience in this matter.
> 
> We recieved Blaze from a family member, we were told they had to get rid of her due to housing issues. We were already looking into getting a bully type dog for our family and since she was housebroken and good with kids we agreed to take her. We had seen pictures of her, and all seemed to be going as planned, then on the day we went to pick her up I noticed that her nipples were quite large and pendulous, and her vulva seemed swollen. I was told she was going into heat and I really didn't think anything of it at the time. I know, that was my own stupidity, hindsight is 20/20, blah blah, too late for that advice, lol.
> ...


It would probably be best to start your own thread on this rather than post in somebody else's. It will get more response.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

The gal who is in charge of our Bully section is prolly one of the most educated in the Bully World. U could try PMing Pitbullmamanatla but I don't know how much free time she would have to help u. 

Although, my two cents is exactly what was stated before. But I will say from frequenting a few Bully pages.... most Bully people still don't know much.... but I wish u the best in ur ventures.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Corey209 said:


> I'm going to advertise on every website that has dog sales and most of the social networking pages. Both of those have large communities.


Wait, like spam? No that doesn't work. :hammer:The new forum days are long gone, the upkeep and server costs are outrageous and with no rating with a search site you may get no traffic from searches for a long long time. Facebook is a way better place to start, get a base member list and grow with it. Learn the ins and outs of google and the tag systems. Get your mindset and GOAL set in stone and stick to it. Also keep an open mind and learn the differences in owner types and attitudes cuz they all have something to teach you. Always always beware the copyright monster. Some of these sites are owned by corps and make tons of money off Internet "copy and paste" suits. 
I'd be happy to help if I was sure you wouldn't spread a bunch of uneducated mis information to those in need of real knowledge.
Sooooo whatcha want to do next?


----------



## Kingbodie (Jun 9, 2013)

I wouldn't mind if this site cover the American bully as much as the apbt . Like it could be better , not just bully 101 , where everything is together and not organized . Like the general forum , you guys don't cover bully shows , training , health, nutrition . Just my 2 cents on why a bully forum would be good


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

But aside from shows how is bully health and nutrition different than general health and nutrition?


----------



## Kingbodie (Jun 9, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> But aside from shows how is bully health and nutrition different than general health and nutrition?


I was just using those as an example . The apbt breed is number one in this forum


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

I love this site, i recently joined nd learned more in the past 3 days then i have my whole life.. Nd thats on apbt nd bully. So theres much knowledge here no need to create another forum. ..Tho i do understand where your coming from wanting a forum strictly dedicated to bully.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kingbodie (Jun 9, 2013)

Nick_C. said:


> I love this site, i recently joined nd learned more in the past 3 days then i have my whole life.. Nd thats on apbt nd bully. So theres much knowledge here no need to create another forum. ..Tho i do understand where your coming from wanting a forum strictly dedicated to bully.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's not wanting a strictly bully forum , but a lil more into the American bully , not just a section of a sub-forum . I like this forum , there's always room for complaints and improvements


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Kingbodie said:


> I wouldn't mind if this site cover the American bully as much as the apbt . Like it could be better , not just bully 101 , where everything is together and not organized . Like the general forum , you guys don't cover bully shows , training , health, nutrition . Just my 2 cents on why a bully forum would be good


King B! It took me 4 1/2 years to get the section running. even longer to find someone with enough knowledge, experience and commitment to put it together. All the info there can be backed up unlike everything else out there. No wonder the breeds are so effed up! The bully section at gp is what it is....the best info I can give you. No bs! 
:cheers:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Kingbodie said:


> I was just using those as an example . The apbt breed is number one in this forum


see and thats where our opinions vary... honestly, mutts that the general public call "pit bulls" are the most populous here. i mean looking thru the pictures section thats what u see the most. mind u, im not arguing... as a staff member, i am just trying to clear things up. there are other forums out there like game-dog.com that do focus on the apbt above all else... however here, we are open too ALL bully breeds. apbt, ast, ambully, sbt, mutts that often get called pit bulls.... doesnt matter....

honestly before i signed up here, i wanted a "pit bull" ... i adopted Odin then joined the forum and realized i did not get a pit bull but a mutt. i will never know what he is, although i lean more to the Bully with him. but people with the same story as me are the ones that this site is primarily here to help.

if u want to start an AmBully forum go ahead... but please refrain from making false statements about this forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

There are WAY more mutts than any other breed on here IMO as well

nothing wrong with mutts!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I get where you are coming from, I really do - we've had a few offshoot forums over the years, not for AmBully specifically but various members saw what we did, saw things they didn't like and got the idea that they could do it better. Of the two I was a part of specifically one is gone entirely and the other is not very active at all but has numerous former members from this forum. 

Honestly, if you think our Bullies section is lacking feel free to post new threads, add to it and beef it up. This forum already has the member base and the foundation laid - why not build on it here instead of trying to start from scratch?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Carriana said:


> I get where you are coming from, I really do - we've had a few offshoot forums over the years, not for AmBully specifically but various members saw what we did, saw things they didn't like and got the idea that they could do it better. Of the two I was a part of specifically one is gone entirely and the other is not very active at all but has numerous former members from this forum.
> 
> Honestly, if you think our Bullies section is lacking feel free to post new threads, add to it and beef it up. This forum already has the member base and the foundation laid - why not build on it here instead of trying to start from scratch?


Good post!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Kingbodie said:


> I was just using those as an example . The apbt breed is number one in this forum


Actually mixes are number one on this forum. A larger majority own mutts than anything else.

Also the bully section was never meant to section off bullies anyway. Too many people just never listened to what that forum was about. It was for basic American Bully education, but all other bully stuff was to remain apart of the main forum as "Gopitbull" stands for all breeds that get labeled and discriminated as "pitbulls" not American Pit Bull Terriers.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

There's no APBT on here.. most mutts, decent amount of.ASTs , some Bulldogs and a few with other breeds.. then the bully people.


----------



## Kingbodie (Jun 9, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> see and thats where our opinions vary... honestly, mutts that the general public call "pit bulls" are the most populous here. i mean looking thru the pictures section thats what u see the most. mind u, im not arguing... as a staff member, i am just trying to clear things up. there are other forums out there like game-dog.com that do focus on the apbt above all else... however here, we are open too ALL bully breeds. apbt, ast, ambully, sbt, mutts that often get called pit bulls.... doesnt matter....
> 
> honestly before i signed up here, i wanted a "pit bull" ... i adopted Odin then joined the forum and realized i did not get a pit bull but a mutt. i will never know what he is, although i lean more to the Bully with him. but people with the same story as me are the ones that this site is primarily here to help.
> 
> if u want to start an AmBully forum go ahead... but please refrain from making false statements about this forum. :thumbsup:


I didn't make any false statements bout this forum , I like it for wat it is . But like everyone else , " you always want more "


----------



## Kingbodie (Jun 9, 2013)

Carriana said:


> I get where you are coming from, I really do - we've had a few offshoot forums over the years, not for AmBully specifically but various members saw what we did, saw things they didn't like and got the idea that they could do it better. Of the two I was a part of specifically one is gone entirely and the other is not very active at all but has numerous former members from this forum.
> 
> Honestly, if you think our Bullies section is lacking feel free to post new threads, add to it and beef it up. This forum already has the member base and the foundation laid - why not build on it here instead of trying to start from scratch?


I'm down for that too ... I wish it was more organized . Like picture section , dont get me Wrong , I have an American bully and a rescue pitbull mix , as the SPCA described her . I loved them both the same , but I know wat I have in him , I'd never know wat I have in her


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

YouTube


----------



## Kingbodie (Jun 9, 2013)

redog said:


> YouTube


Lmfao , u got my drift


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Carriana said:


> I get where you are coming from, I really do - we've had a few offshoot forums over the years, not for AmBully specifically but various members saw what we did, saw things they didn't like and got the idea that they could do it better. Of the two I was a part of specifically one is gone entirely and the other is not very active at all but has numerous former members from this forum.
> 
> Honestly, if you think our Bullies section is lacking feel free to post new threads, add to it and beef it up. This forum already has the member base and the foundation laid - why not build on it here instead of trying to start from scratch?


The bully section needs it's own section with more organization not just a Bullies101 subforum.



KMdogs said:


> There's no APBT on here.. most mutts, decent amount of.ASTs , some Bulldogs and a few with other breeds.. then the bully people.


Some of the really knowledgeable people here like Firehazard show real APBT, these are the ones I'm referring to as they seem to know a whole lot about them and even own some.


----------

